Ask HN: What are the best resources to learn the DOM API? - septum
======
warpech
Can there be anything that beats MDN?

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn/JavaScript/Cl...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn/JavaScript/Client-side_web_APIs)
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API)

------
program247365
[http://www.domenlightenment.com/](http://www.domenlightenment.com/) is great.

